# [EVDL] Toyota Corolla EV conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jonathan, 
Your choice of a Corolla is reasonable, based on my
(similar) 92-95 Civic, and the conversions already
done (see EVAlbum.com).
Your mileages, at least on lead-acid technology are
not realistic. Do you _really_ commute that far? Ie,
have you got average daily commute data, and not just
WAGs?
Please visit my site, so you can decide if you want a
$5K conversion with new components that is unsafe and
is otherwise lacking (ie, you've cut corners), a $5K
conversion where you've obtained used, but highly
serviceable components, or a $9K conversion with all
new and safe components.
Suggest you also delve into Mike Brown's "Convert It",
which tells what each component is for. Best $25 I
ever spent on EV stuff.
peace,




> --- Jonathan McCaleb <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > 1983 Toyota Corolla EV conversion project...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jonathan McCaleb wrote:
> 
> > Am I nuts, or is this project doable?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In all honesty, it wont happen. Most EVs on the road as daily drivers get
less than 40 miles range at those high speeds. $5k will buy just about
everything other than batteries which will add on another $2-3k (for lead
acid). There will be some people who say it can be done. Of course it can,
just not for low cost. As is often said on the list: pick two from speed,
range, or cost.

Though you could put together a contactor controller, salvaged forklift
motor, and some bailing twine and move a car for pretty cheap!

check out http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/ and put in some things
just to see what you can get. It's not real accurate, but can give you an
idea. Also check out www.evalbum.com for what other people are driving.

-Jon Glauser
http://www.evalbum.com/555

<quote who="Jonathan McCaleb">
> My parameters, so far, are...
>
> budget $5000.00 (cheaper if possible)
> range 50 mile minimum, preferably 75
> top speed 167 mph (just kidding). 50 mph tops, but could live with 40 mph
>
> Would love to do a conversion using an AC motor, so I could have regen
> capability, but
> I don't think that would fit in the budget. Is regen possible with DC
> series wound motors?
>
> Driving conditions would be about 40 miles round-trip commute from New
> Braunfels, TX to
> San Marcos, TX and back, on back roads with speed limits of no more than
> 55 mph, and mostly
> flat terrain...
>
> Am I nuts, or is this project doable?
>
> Jonathan L. McCaleb
> San Antonio, TX



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi... the commute is about 17 miles one way on the expressway. The car
would need to obtain highway speeds of 60-70 mph. I know that's not
possible with the budget I have specified. The alternative route is roughly
20 miles, x2 = 40 miles with another 10 miles of range to be able to run a
few errands before heading for home after work. This is Texas and things
are sort of spread out here.

My budget of $5000 is not set in stone. I could up the budget to $7500.00,
use the initial $5000 to buy all the parts needed except batteries and then
use the remaining $2500.00 to spend on a battery pack.
Would that make any difference?

Thanks to Bob Bath, John Glauser and Robert Stockton for replying to my
initial post... much appreciated

Jonathan L. McCaleb
San Antonio, TX, USA

(the corolla belongs to my friend, who lives in New Braunfels, TX)



-- 
No virus found in this outgoing message.
Checked by AVG. 
Version: 7.5.519 / Virus Database: 269.22.4/1355 - Release Date: 4/1/08 5:37 PM

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Now you're talking. Though not the cheapest route, it is an
all-in-one-purchase kit:
http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/price-pts.shtml#dckits will get you
everything other than batteries for a mid-range(?) EV for ~$6500.
Batteries will cost $2500-$3000. Though you're still pushing the range to
the edge. The more I learn, the more I see that EVs are not a _cheap_
alternative, but they have other advantages.

-Jon Glauser
http://www.evalbum.com/555

<quote who="Jonathan McCaleb">
> My budget of $5000 is not set in stone. I could up the budget to
> $7500.00,
> use the initial $5000 to buy all the parts needed except batteries and
> then
> use the remaining $2500.00 to spend on a battery pack.
> Would that make any difference?


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

